# My Technics and Pioneers



## SnowWhite (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey,

When I'm not tending to my plants, I love to spin some tunes....here are some pics of my setup......this equipment (espeically my vinyl) is as precious to me as my beloved herb 





















I play techno/electro/breaks/house and just anything that I like the sound of really! LOVE it!!! 

Anyone else into DJing as well as growing fine herbs??


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome setup you have there, my friend.

After selling my moogerfooger, Little Phatty, and PPG Wave, and Roland TB-303 (they were hard as fuck to let go, but they fetched a hefty sum), I've become a Fruityloops 7XXL, Absynth, and Guitar Rig software convert.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks man....I'm v proud of my setup. Yeah, I bet you got a pretty penny for all that vintage hardware. I'd love to get my hands on a 303 just to fiddle around. I have the Re-birth plugin for Reason, but I just love hardware.

I also use Ableton live MIDI'd up to my mixer as well. But my music PC is out of commision at the moment.

I want a Mac Book Pro! But I can't afford one right now!! 

I play quite a lot of digital stuff nowadays, mp3 etc, but I could never get rid of my Technics decks and Vinyl. They will be with me forever


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Jan 2, 2008)

I got some mates from reading that are big time DJ's they often DJ Heaven in London but have started branching out they did some gigs in South africa last year. Fun crowd


----------



## cream8 (Jan 9, 2008)

Reprogammed said:


> Awesome setup you have there, my friend.
> 
> After selling my moogerfooger, Little Phatty, and PPG Wave, and Roland TB-303 (they were hard as fuck to let go, but they fetched a hefty sum), I've become a Fruityloops 7XXL, Absynth, and Guitar Rig software convert.




dog





why would you get rid of a 303??????!!!!!!!!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 9, 2008)

hey snowhite i do mixing and synth work as well.
I only have traktor dj studio for mixing though but if you wanna do some tunes and then let me remix em and vice versa let me know


----------



## Techna (Jan 9, 2008)

Very Nice setup, Heres a pic of my Setup.... Im building the coffin myself, still need to cover it!


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 10, 2008)

natmoon said:


> hey snowhite i do mixing and synth work as well.
> I only have traktor dj studio for mixing though but if you wanna do some tunes and then let me remix em and vice versa let me know


Hey Nat...yeah man, I've checked out a couple of your tracks. Some pretty tight shit man. I really only DJ and have never actually managed to finish any productions myself. I just like to mix up other peoples shit. Always mixing it up and chopping things about, LOVE IT!! And the EFX on my pioneer mixer are the SHIT. So much FUN!  Then there's the hot cue/looping function on my CDJ which allows me to do some pretty cool remixes on the fly while in the mix. I use Traktor as well which is also VERY, VERY good, but I'm just more into my hardware at the moment....plus my music PC is fucked and I haven't got round to sorting it out yet! 



Techna said:


> Very Nice setup, Heres a pic of my Setup.... Im building the coffin myself, still need to cover it!


Nice man, good job on the coffin....I used to have a vestax mixer too, they're v nice!  What sort of stuff do you play mate?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 10, 2008)

Tomoorow i will post a psy trance remix ive done and you see what you can mess it up like ok
I wouldnt expect you to mix my pure synth work thats unmixable shit lol.
I make that for heavy head trips whilst chilling out really.
My psy trance stuff is kicking


----------



## Techna (Jan 10, 2008)

I usually Mix Trance, House, And some hip hop. Been doing alot of remixes through my computer.. ill post some soon.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool man....sounds good. Send me a link for it and I'll check it out.

Talking of pure synth work btw....have you ever heard of Robert Henke? he's the dude behind Ableton Live. He's a fucking crazy German and is a GOD in my opinion. He does some really bangin productions under the name Monolake and they fucking rock. But he is a total synthesiser genius and you should check out his work titled 'Layering Buddha'...this is his concept....

"*concept *
I recorded the sound of one single buddha machine at 96 kHz, using a state of the art A/D converter. The recording contains audio information up to 48 kHz, which makes it possible to transpose the loops down and expose otherwise inaudible hidden details. The pieces on this CD have been created by granulating, filtering, pitching and layering either the original loops, or new loops which were re-assembled out of parts of the originals. Most pieces are based on one single source loop. The pieces as they live within my computer are set up as continuously permutating structures and theoretically could go on forever, just as the loops do within the buddha machines.
I made quite long renderings of these permutations and later decided which excerpt of each structure to put on this CD. Therefore, the tracks are not closed works, but views onto a perpetual machinery."

It is quite increbile and doesn't get any more stripped down and minimal than this!

If you want to check out some of my handy work on the decks, here's one of my mixes for your listening pleasure 

download it here....MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

19 Tracks - 1 hour of Dirty Electro/Techno Beats and Bass (3 decks and EFX)
Mixed by: SNOW WHITE

1-Black Sea Project - Curl (TakeOver)
2- Mad Mike - Chas and Order (UR)
3- Ed Devane, Red Monk & thatboytim - Guilty feet got no rhythm (TakeOver)
4- Antohny Rother, DJ Hell - German Body Machine (Datapunk)
5- Female - H.E 6 (Downwards)
6- Female - Severlan (Sandwell)
7- Lief Ryan - Skeg Flesh (Growth)
8- HeK - PopPadom Preach (RSB)
9- Patrick Pulsinger - Construction Tool (R&S)
10- Petter Fripp - Structural Pump (solarplexus)
11- Fix - Flash (KMS)
12- Joey Beltram - Instant (Tresor)
13- Steve Stoll - Circuits of Infinity (Pro Per)
14- DJ Valyom - Energy Low (Iron Oxide)
15- Surgeon - Floorshow PT II (Counterbalance)
16- Hertz - Steric "sidechained rmx" (Abyss)
17- Valentino Kanzyani - iPray (Jesus Loved You)
18- Carl Taylor - Twister (Advanced)
19- Jus' Phil - May B (Monumental)


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 10, 2008)

Techna said:


> I usually Mix Trance, House, And some hip hop. Been doing alot of remixes through my computer.. ill post some soon.


Cool man...do it. I just posted a mix of mine which you can check out if you fancy it ^^^^

All sorts of techno/electro beats and bass in this one! I've got plenty more where this came from if you enjoy it


----------



## natmoon (Jan 10, 2008)

I am downloading your mix right now snowhite


----------



## natmoon (Jan 11, 2008)

I have re edited all of the eq and effects so far of your mix snowhite using ableton live.
Tomorrow i will start to add bits and pieces of my own synth playing and special effx,samples etc.
I liked the mix and thought it was very good


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Nat...thanks v much man. Glad you enjoyed it.

I look forward to your Ableton edit man. V nice idea, have fun with that  I know I do!

It's a shame we can't hook up the MIDI clock from my mixer to your Ableton, we could really mash it up then.....that would be sweet!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah will take me a few more days yet.
So far i have just picked out all of the frequencies with some linear phase equalizers and increased the bass sub frequencies and blown it back up to 44khz from the mp3 and rendered it to disk.
Later on i will start to add bits and pieces over the top.
Sorry i know nothing about hooking up mixers to midi clocks.
What results does this achieve?


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah man...take your time...smoke some spliffs, you can't rush these things! 

My mixer can send out a MIDI clock signal of the BPM from whatever I'm playing. You can send this BPM clock to Reason and Ableton etc and many hardware synths/groveboxes also support it too. It's part of the MIDI standard.

So it basically syncs the BPM between two devices. So you can drop your shit in Ableton and whatever you drop, is synced to my BPM. Cool huh?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 11, 2008)

Ohh ok i see it attempts to sync the beats in real time with your hardware does this actually work though in practice when a mix is going all over the place?
Sometimes forced sync tracks are constantly skipping slightly out of time i noticed.
Maybe its just my crappy soundblaster cards latency issues though and maybe this doesnt happen with a decent sound card


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah, it actually works really well. I can set the MIDI clock on the individual channels of my mixer, so it will only run the BPM clock off one of the tracks instead of the master channel. That way, your mix can go a off a little, but the BPM remains constant off the one channel. You can also lock the BPM as well just by pressing a button.

The BPM clock can go a bit screwy on some track breakdowns (if not locked) and it has a hard time with some drum n bass patterns, but for heavy techno beats, it's tight!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 11, 2008)

I can sync all bpms and beats easily and perfectly in ableton by adding each audio track to a different channel and using the warp function to sync them but i don't know if it would be any good trying to do it in real time whilst attached to hardware,at least not on my bargain basement pc anyway


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 12, 2008)

My PC is not great, but I've got a good M-AUDIO soundcard and this works well with the MIDI clock, with little to no latency.

We also tried it with my mate's synth. Now that was FUN!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 12, 2008)

Gotta love some good tech 1200s and an mpc400 studio limited.Heres 2 pics from my 2 studios.I dont mix just the owner and executive producer for my labels projects.These 2 pictures show the preproduction studio at home (I blacked out the label name on the logo mount figured not so good to post that lol) and the second shows the big finish studio with my guys blacked out for saftey.Gotta love nice prottols HD setups.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 12, 2008)

wow dude....that looks like a NICE desk. Way out my league like, but wow. What sort of music do you produce and release on your labels?

Yeah man, I love my technics. Mine are 1210 MKIIs, but I will have them forever.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 12, 2008)

We do mostly hip hop and a little soul or R&B. yeah those picture show the tables and then the recording both is on the other side.The home smaller one I just use a camera in the both and a monitor and pa to communicate.Some artist get mic shy and when they cant see you they record better. The big boards the booth is right in front you can see the curtain pulled but it has a remote to open that and that way we can see each other directly and communicate via intercom.Classic techs are the best.Im not a big fan of the cd turntables


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice man, cool stuff....I like a bit of HipHop myself too. Can't mix it for shit though, but I have muchos respect for HipHop DJs/turntablists, they are just so insiring to watch.

Here is some proper turntable-ism!!! Check it!!!

YouTube - DJ Kentaro with his DMC 2003 Prize

btw.....I want those monitors of yours!!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 12, 2008)

I will follow your advice and rig my alesis up to the midi clock of ableton later on tonight and see what happens and let you know.
I am thinking my poor soundcard will let me down though but i will give it a go.





I always wanted a quasimidi raven does the raveolution unit have any raven type sounds or features or is it just a roland tb emulator?
If it does have any raven sounds i would appreciate some samples from it.
I have an 80 gig hard drive in my synth so i can return the favour.
Lovely setup there filthyfletch makes my pc look real small


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 13, 2008)

Good stuff nat. Let me know how get on with that.

Sorry man, I have no idea about the raven synth sounds I'm afraid. All I know is this box is like Quasimidi's own groove box. I'm pretty sure it's not a Roland emulation, so it may use some of the synth sounds from the raven, but I really don't know for sure. It's not mine either, so recording samples is not going to be easy. You might be able to find some online though, or there might be a Raven sampler patch for Reason maybe?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

I am working with the alesis making amazing new sounds to be honest.
It has an unlimited modulation matrix and a huge polyphony as well as all the hands on filters and modulation and 4 assignable and programmable arppegiators per sound just before you even get into the in depth shit,you can imagine.
I have just made 9 new sounds and layered them into a hybrid of monophonic and polyphonic sounds and then i can play them all at once without any quality loss.
So in essence i am playing 9 hugely layered sounds into 1 sound with effects and everything and the keyboard hasnt even broken a sweat yet.
It has 2 cpus in it and an 80 gig drive so i wont be running out for a while yet

I will attempt to capture some sound with my camera but its video capture is pretty crap especially for sound so i dont think you will be able to hear the sound properly.
This board is great and i am just scratching the surface.
Sounds that it cam with though were pretty crappy but its engines are being tailored to suit me now


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok gave it a try but the cameras mic settings etc and my speakers dont make it sound so good.
Here is a snippet of the new sound that i am working on.
It is layered with all kinds of velocity switching and filters are linked to velocity and va mono synths through the mod matrix as well as the effects after touch etc.

SO basically i edited 9 seperate sounds unti i was happy then mashed them all into one sound but they all still have there own individual settings yet i can play them all at the same time,great fun.
Once ive perfected it i will make it into a multisample and put it up for download in any format.
Please bear in mind that it sounds a whole lot better in real life than from my crappy cam mic,awsome monophonic analogues mixed with polyphonic all at one keyboard

YouTube - New sound creation demo


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice sounds dude  That looks/sounds like a nice synth man. I've only got a little 25 key MIDI keyboard (by Alesis too), but with no on board sounds. I just MIDI it up to the reason synths/samplers. I've just not done any playing with this for a while now. You've inspired me to get my music PC sorted and start playing around with some sounds again though man! 

Alesis do some lovely kit though, real good vaue for money. I really want to get their studio amp and a pair of their monitors, they look sweet! And again, great value for money!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah man sounds awful through the camera mic but conveys the general idea of layering the sounds and the mod matrixs power.
What alesis board you got?


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, the sound was pretty shit, LOL, but I got the idea! 

Sorry man, I was totally lieing/stoned, it's an M-AUDIO MIDI controller I have, not Alesis. I got a bit confused. 

This is what I have, currently collecting dust! I did have an M-AUDIO trigger finger as well, but it's fucked now and some of the pads are broken, which is why I got the Axiom as it has both pads and keys.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 14, 2008)

Cool i have a cme-uf5 and a boxed version of fruity loops for sale at the moment as well.
I dont need it anymore.
Sometime in the future i will make some proper multisamples and save them in an akai format for universality and put them online for people to dl for free


----------



## Schmidty (Jan 18, 2008)

Been interested in DJing for years now... Love the music, and loved the old scene here in Seattle. I've been turnin and burnin on a friends two NuMark Axis-9's for the past year or so. My wonderful other half got me one for my birthday last week and I picked up a NuMark 3-channel mixer last week. Hoping to have that other Axis-9 soon!! 

Electro and Deep House here... depending on the mood.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

Some great equipment you got there snow white. Do you play any clubs?


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 5, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Some great equipment you got there snow white. Do you play any clubs?


Thanks man. sadly no  I've done a few charity gigs locally, DJ-ing between or after bands and stuff, but never a proper club. My dream is to play out some really dirty hard techno over a massive PA to an up for it crowd. I am still dreaming about that one. If I played more commercial stuff/cheesey house, I'm certain I could get gigs, but I just won't do cheese. Unless it's in the form of a cutting! 

I do play at the odd house party though  They are muchos fun, as long as someone else brings the decks. I don't enjoy parties too much if I take my own decks/mixer, makes me nervous as hell all night!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 22, 2008)

nice ttables man.and the cdj too.i'm runnin some ragga-jungle.


----------

